# TRT Additions



## Testtube8 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi UG,

I hope you’re all doing well surviving the apocalypse.

I was thinking about doing an addon to my trt protocol and I was wondering what you guys think is the most effective. I’m looking to add 5-10 pounds and I’m looking to help heal up a nagging lower back injury. Currently I’m on 200 test a week and 1000 HCG to keep the boys running as my wife wants to start having kids in a month or two. I’m 6’2”, 211 lb currently, and around 12-14% body fat.

Some options I’ve considered:

-Add a sarm (maybe ostarine - no idea on dose)

-Take more test (250 or 300 per week?)

-Throw an oral in (15-20 mg Var a day?)

What do you guys think? 


Thanks for your time


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2020)

If I'm correct, you've only recently stated TRT. Is that the case?

I believe in your thread from March, you posted that you were still natural.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 17, 2020)

Adding more will not help your injury imo...I'd wait to add something til you are healed and can get your best workout


----------



## DOOM (Aug 17, 2020)

More test, Hgh and a chiropractor. 
Oh Train hard and eat a lot! :32 (20):


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 17, 2020)

Personally, I add 100mg/wk of deca to my test for my TRT but that's because of the wear and tear my body has endured over the years,


----------



## Testtube8 (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Yep, I started trt a little less than a month after that post.

I’ve heard of people using deca in that way, but I hadn’t really followed up on it. I’ll look more into it now.

Seems like a slightly split decision with no votes for sarms so far.


----------



## spyder_216 (Aug 17, 2020)

Have you thought about sermorelin?


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 17, 2020)

if you want to just put on 5-10 lbs, given your stats, your trt is more then enough, jsut need to be consistent with eating more quality food. without that, the "add ons" wont help anyways.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 17, 2020)

Testtube8 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Yep, I started trt a little less than a month after that post.
> 
> ...


Most of the guys here frown on SARMs somewhat but i love Ostarine.


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2020)

Testtube8 said:


> Yep, I started trt a little less than a month after that post.



I thought so. Just give it some time before you start adding 'extras'. You basically just started puberty. :32 (20):


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I thought so. Just give it some time before you start adding 'extras'. You basically just started puberty. :32 (20):


that explains the uncontrollable boners throughout the day


----------



## Testtube8 (Aug 18, 2020)

Haha okay great, thanks for the discussion guys. I’ll stick with the trt for a bit and then perhaps consider ostarine in a few months. I haven’t used semorelin, I will look into it though. Do you prefer that to mk677 or just gh itself?


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 18, 2020)

Mk-2866 gave me great results. I haven’t tried mk677.


----------



## Jin (Aug 19, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Mk-2866 gave me great results. I haven’t tried mk677.



MK-Ultra gave me psychosis.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 19, 2020)

Thats pretty light for your height, I would look into 500 - 1000 cals a day over maintenance (or what youre eating now) if you are not gaining.
Heavy, large body-part workouts, lots of rest, lots of food.  I would do Anavar or DECA over any SARM, but thats just me...


----------



## Testtube8 (Aug 19, 2020)

Those are some deep thoughts on mk-ultra. I think I’ll avoid the alien/deep state butt probes from that program.

mk2886 may be worth a peep then, thanks for the advice.

My trt doc does offer anavar if I want to go that route. I’m trying to decide if that’s the way to go, or sarms is the way to go. Not many here seem to think more test is the way to go. I tend to agree with that as I don’t want to have to combat estrogen if I can avoid it. 

For diet I was eating around 4500-5000 for awhile and shot up in weight from 195 to 212. This was around the 6 week mark of trt that the gains happened. Since then it mainly plateaued and hung at this weight. I also started to feel tired as hell/unmotivated from the food comas of eating so much - especially the higher carb meals. Around then I backed the cals back to around 3800-4000 and feel a little better without the food comas, but the weight isn’t going to move much now I don’t think. This is what’s lead me to want an addon for another 5-10 pounds. I was hoping to sit around 220 or a little over.

As an aside, I’m currently taking .75 anastrazole a week split up 3 times. Could that be producing the lethargy and I’m confusing it for food coma? It seemed to help the food coma to step down from 1700 cal meals to around 1000-1200, but I still feel lethargy sometimes and I’m not as energized as I was early on. Do you guys recommend AIs at all at this dose (200 mg a week)? I’d prefer to not be on AIs at all.

I eat clean and I workout 6 days a week PPLPPLoff.


Thanks for your feedback guys


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2020)

Without the calories to support it, you're not going to gain any weight no matter what drugs you take.

Physics.


----------



## chandy (Aug 20, 2020)

Ive heard a few guys on here say they don't take AI because they have never needed it. But that all comes down to how your body handles what u are taking. I'm still pretty green here about all of this but from what I think  if u want off AI get bloods done and post it up and talk to someone around here about it? Maybe u can at least come down it a bit?


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2020)

Testtube8 said:


> As an aside, I’m currently taking .75 anastrazole a week split up 3 times. Could that be producing the lethargy and I’m confusing it for food coma? It seemed to help the food coma to step down from 1700 cal meals to around 1000-1200, but I still feel lethargy sometimes and I’m not as energized as I was early on. Do you guys recommend AIs at all at this dose (200 mg a week)? I’d prefer to not be on AIs at all.



What's your bloodwork have your Estradiol at at that dose of Anastrozole?

Also, how in the heck are you cutting those tiny little pills into 1/4's? :32 (6):

This is an n=1, and we're all different, but I've never needed an AI up to a 400mg Test dose. So it is possible that you might not need it. Bloodwork and if you're showing symptoms will let you know.


----------



## Testtube8 (Aug 20, 2020)

I’ve got bloodwork coming up Monday, so I’ll know where the estradiol will be sitting then. The doc started me on the AI at the same time as the test to prevent any flare ups. He told me they plan to lower the AI once they know where we sit. Ive heard this is a backwards approach, but it’s what I’ve got. I’ve just read some of the low E symptom posts about lack of motivation/energy and I feel it myself sometimes I believe. I never would be too low energy prior to trt.

CJ, how many calories over maintenance would you recommend? I was taking in a ton of carbs when I was 4500 + calories, would you recommend less carbs and more fat? I try to hold the protein at 1.3-1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight.

Ill update once I get the blood work back. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2020)

Testtube8 said:


> CJ, how many calories over maintenance would you recommend? I was taking in a ton of carbs when I was 4500 + calories, would you recommend less carbs and more fat? I try to hold the protein at 1.3-1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight.



I'll say the standard 500 Cals over maintenance. Enough to move the needle, not so much you'll get fat quickly. Adjust as needed. 

As for Carbs vs Fats, do whichever you prefer, trial and error. How did you feel on "a ton of carbs". And what do you consider "a ton"?


----------



## Testtube8 (Aug 22, 2020)

I felt pretty lethargic on the carb heavy side of things - I was up near 500 cals of carbs per day. The problem is I don’t know if it’s the carbs or the low estrogen causing the lethargy. In general I like high fat and low carb, I have done that for a long time before. I’m not sure how well it works for gaining muscle though. I can’t wait to get my bloodwork done and find out the estradiol levels - too many variables currently to figure out what’s got my energy low.

Ill look to sit around 500 calories in surplus, which I think would put me just under 4000. Thanks for the advice man.


----------



## CJ (Aug 22, 2020)

Testtube8 said:


> I felt pretty lethargic on the carb heavy side of things - I was up near 500 cals of carbs per day. The problem is I don’t know if it’s the carbs or the low estrogen causing the lethargy. In general I like high fat and low carb, I have done that for a long time before.



Dont overthink it too much. If too many carbs make you lethargic, your workouts will suffer, which is counterproductive. 

I wouldn't go so low as to be keto though. That could also potentially be counter productive. 

Maybe keep the majority of your carbs in the pre/post workout window? Or a bolus of them at your last meal? 

Experiment a little.


----------



## Testtube8 (Aug 23, 2020)

Will do. I’ve thought of doing that timing of carb heavy style right around the workout and then limit it at other times. I think I will try it. Thanks for the advice. Anything to limit the lower energy, which I’ve been feeling! 

200 test per week is not enough to have any “too high test” side effects, is it?

I’ll check back after I get my bloodwork.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 23, 2020)

Low does deca works wonders on sore joints.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 23, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> that explains the uncontrollable boners throughout the day



Or waking up with one....


----------



## Testtube8 (Aug 26, 2020)

Low dose deca - what do you advise for dose? Thanks man.


I’ll update when my bloodwork comes in - got it drawn Monday


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 26, 2020)

Testtube8 said:


> Low dose deca - what do you advise for dose? Thanks man.
> 
> 
> I’ll update when my bloodwork comes in - got it drawn Monday


Personally would recommend 150mg/wk.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> MK-Ultra gave me psychosis.


Don’t worry, Interpol will find u eventually for all the bad things u did but don’t remember


----------



## GSgator (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m using 120 but anything between 100-150 is awesome for joint support.


----------



## Testtube8 (Aug 28, 2020)

Great - thanks for the details fellas. I’m gonna look into some deca. How long would you guys recommend taking it at that dose?

Better keep your cheeks clenched to avoid the mkultra probe boys.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m on TRT unless they come out with a pill to heal up my beat down joints and ligaments I plan on using it till I don’t need it anymore and I don’t see that day coming soon.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 28, 2020)

Yeah man 15-20 mg of Var is a good dosage for your wife!


----------



## Testtube8 (Aug 31, 2020)

GS, yeah I’ve noticed some improvement for sure on the beaten body. I am looking for a little more, though. Like you I won’t be coming off it anytime soon/ever.

Hahah gotcha Doom. What’s your recommended dose? Is 15 mg not perceivable in a guy?


----------

